# Alpa madness



## Donz (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I was scrounging through the pile of old point and shoot junk at my local thrift shop when I noticed a few interesting items.  I had never heard of Alpa before but they looked pretty nice so I decided to buy them all. I had to tell the woman behind the counter not to scoop them up in her arms to take them to the register before wrapping them in news paper. I think I got them out without any significant damage. I'm embarrassed to say what I paid for  3 bodies and 9 lens but I think I did ok.

I'm gonna post the list of items and descriptions of conditions and then a bunch of photos if I can(it  says I cant post attachments, darn). Most of it I would grade as mint-  no boxes for any of it.  Any idea what it's all worth?  Anybody want it?

1 Alpa 6 body
   schneider 1:2.8/35  front cap	minor wear spot, minor nick on lens
==========
2 Alpa 8b
  Switar 1:1.8/50 macro front cap
========
3 Alpa 8b  bottom plate has minor scratch 
   Switar 1:1.8/50 macro front cap

4 Schneider 1:4/35 dented rim no front cap
5 Angenieux  f 28 retrofocus type 11 front & rear caps 
6 Angenieux f 1:2,5/90 front & rear caps
7 Angenieux  f  135  1: 3,5 type y2 with adapter ring rear cap
8 Schneider tele-xenar   1:3.5/ 200 front & rear caps
9 Schneider tele xenar   1:5.5/ 360 front &  rear caps

  Also several Weston meters

I'm thinking about keeping one 8b, one Switar, and the angenieux lenses. If you were keeping some but not all what would you keep?


----------



## usayit (Feb 1, 2009)

If your intent is to sell, this is the wrong forum.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL  did you use a gun?

Will the Angenieux lenses fit a Leica?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 1, 2009)

Donz said:


> Any idea what it's all worth?



I suppose it depends on the condition, but probably *A LOT!!!*

Do some research, and find the right buyers.  The used Alpa's I've seen were selling for as much or more than similar Leica gear.  It's very, very collectible to the right crowd.  This is a legendary score; the best I've ever heard of.

EDIT:  Holy shoot!!!  Go to Ebay and see what some of this stuff is going for.


----------



## Donz (Feb 1, 2009)

Here are some pics of my alpa stuff:

Flickr: jazzart420's Photostream


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 1, 2009)

I've met two Alpa-heads.  They were significantly nuttier than the Leica-philes I know.  One of them used a locked, armored briefcase for a camera bag.  I always sort of expected to see it handcuffed to his wrist.  They liked to show off and talk about their cameras.  I never actually saw them ever take a photograph, or saw a photograph they had taken.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow! We're talking thousands and thousands of dollars here. The cameras and lenses look in good condition. Congrats!!!


----------



## Donz (Mar 7, 2014)

Well the Alpas are all gone- I keep returning to the same shop hoping to find more, but no such luck - until today.  Not an alpa and no lenses, but a nice old rangefinder- good cosmetic condition and seems to be fully functional.  I had to shell out 12 dollars- i Hope I didn't pay too much. Oh yeah, almost forgot- says on top of the body Leica M 3. *Ca-ching!!*


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 7, 2014)

WHAT???????????? WHERE DO YOU LIVE???????? You have any idea how often I'm scrounging around those junk cameras? The best thing I ever found was an Aires 35-V. AGH. I'd be flying through the ROOF if I found a Leica at a thrift store. Gaaah.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, I am going to guess that this magical store is in San Francisco somewhere.

M3's for $12.00 !!!! ... probably got the Alpa's for about the same.

I think the OP is trying to drive us insane.

I almost got an Alpa 7 body for $100.00 and I thought that was a steal.


----------



## Donz (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't reveal my location- might create a stampede. I would say more but I gotta run and catch a cable car.  oops.    Just for the sake of accuracy- the m3 was 12.99 less 3.00 senior discount.  Now I just hope I can find a few million in gold coins...    


The alpas were a lot more- about 350.00 for the lot!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Still, $350 for AN Alpa would be an INCREDIBLE deal. Add in MULTIPLE ALPAS!&*E(#UI()!@HJOPFHDJSIPHJIOFDS@!##U()_$#@*()+!@_#!@ Sorry, brain malfunction. RAM overload.


----------



## Donz (Mar 10, 2014)

breath............................

btw I really like the om-1. I bought mine in the 70's; favorite camera by far.


----------



## timor (Mar 10, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Still, $350 for AN Alpa would be an INCREDIBLE deal. Add in MULTIPLE ALPAS!&*E(#UI()!@HJOPFHDJSIPHJIOFDS@!##U()_$#@*()+!@_#!@ Sorry, brain malfunction. RAM overload.


Relax Coop, this guy is pulling you leg. And having fun at your expense .


----------



## Donz (Mar 10, 2014)

I swear on my mother's grave everything I've said is completely true and accurate! Sorry timor you're off-base this time.


----------



## timor (Mar 10, 2014)

Donz said:


> I swear on my mother's grave everything I've said is completely true and accurate! Sorry timor you're off-base this time.


 Maybe. But I live long enough.


----------

